# Euro Truck Simulator 2



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

It Deserves it own thread , once you see these images you know why....


----------



## Poul_ (Jan 27, 2011)

can you show a map of ETS2 ??? ,I hope that it will be more normal roads than highways because highways are boring for me


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

The game is going to be awesome,go to blog.scssoft.com for more info,they said that it will have a map 3 TIMES larger than in the original ets,it will also have tolls as you can see from the pics,a new engine sound better graphics and so on...


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Poul_ said:


> can you show a map of ETS2 ??? ,I hope that it will be more normal roads than highways because highways are boring for me


They did not show the map yet,but as i said in my previous post it will be 3 times larger,so we may expect Balkans :banana:


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a great game, I wonder whether it will be available for Xbox


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

When is this coming out?



drowningman666 said:


> Looks like a great game, I wonder whether it will be available for Xbox


probably not.


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Schweden said:


> When is this coming out?


I read somewhere on scsblog that it is possible that it will come out around october,november 2011... the info is kinda old so they may have changed the date but we will see...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i'm affraid it could become boring soon, just as the first one.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Two questions about this game:

- what is the "distance asymmetric compression ratio", meaning how much "real life" km are cramped into one "game km"?

- how large and diverse is their road network base?

I have no idea how the game works, hence the questions.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Suburbanist said:


> Two questions about this game:
> 
> - what is the "distance asymmetric compression ratio", meaning how much "real life" km are cramped into one "game km"?
> 
> ...


in the first edition you could make Roma - München in some 8-10 minutes.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Once I made Madrid-Barcelona in 15 min...

I want to see Zaragoza in ETS2, as they said the map will be 3 times the first one.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Seeing how this will be 3x the size of the last one , that means any extension will be 1-2x the size of the map they create.... Modders usually add an extension 3 weeks into the game..


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

people,instead uploading photos isn't it easier just to go here,the official blog? http://blog.scssoft.com/


----------

